# 2005 Big West Recruiting Report



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

_CAL STATE FULLERTON:_

Chris Minardo (Chino Hills, California)

Manuel Montano (Temecula, California)

Jerard Moret (Los Angeles, California)

Gary Nunez (Bronx, New York)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_IDAHO:_

David Dubois (Madison, Wisconsin)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_PACIFIC:_

Joe Ford (North Hollywood, California)

Steffan Johnson (Kent, Washington)

Casey Neimeyer (Woodland, California)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_SANTA BARBARA:_

James Powell (Glendora, California)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_UTAH STATE:_

Steven Cobbley (Pocatello, Idaho)

Mike Daniels (El Paso, Texas)

Tyler Newbold (Payson, Utah)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Mike Roll commits to Santa Barbara* _(Class of 2005)_

Roll Reaches Decision (10-4-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Versatile wing with a great feel for the game. Can knock down threes, score off the drive or find teammates. Has some toughness, good competitor. Mid major to potential high major prospect._

CollegeSports.com profile

_Ave 18 pts as jr._


Mike Roll:









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wing Reaches Decision (11-7-04)



> Mike Roll, 6-5 SR SF Aliso Viejo (Calif.) Aliso Niguel, committed to UCLA Saturday night, according to the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> Roll previously committed to UC Santa Barbara, but opened his recruitment up a few weeks ago.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Jerard Moret commits to Cal State Fullerton* _(Class of 2005)_

Chooses Cal State Fullerton (10-4-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_A tough and physical forward who will do the little things. A strong defender with a very good body, nice upside – a solid prospect at the mid to low high major level._

CollegeSports.com profile


Jerard Moret:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Steffan Johnson commits to Pacific* _(Class of 2005)_

Steffan Johnson Lands In Big West (10-4-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_A very slender, and quick, guard who sees the court well and is adept at breaking down defense. Decent outside stroke and a nice feel for the game. Possible mid to high major prospect._

CollegeSports.com profile


Steffan Johnson:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Joe Ford commits to Pacific* _(Class of 2005)_

Wing Makes Commitment (10-6-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Long and athletic slasher who excels in open court. Outside shot not a strength -- more of a scorer than shooter. Possible mid major prospect._

CollegeSports.com profile


Joe Ford:


----------



## KareemTheRush (Oct 9, 2004)

sweet, i really hope this roll guy is good, the womens always do better than mens :no:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Gauchos needed a post presence last year...im really excited to see how Goettsche progresses this year...


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Casey Neimeyer commits to Pacific* _(Class of 2005)_

Neimeyer Chooses Big West School (10-18-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Physical banger, can do damage in the paint. Good rebounder, will defend. Also drawing interest as a baseball prospect. Possible mid major prospect._

CollegeSports.com profile


Casey Neimeyer:


----------

